# New girl hoping to do ICSI in Spain



## nicola-anne (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello, another new girl here just wanting to say hi, and give everyone on this message board a hug!

I'm 33, and since Nov 2003 we've had 3 ICSI cycles in the UK, and for the last 2 we didn't even have any fertilization which is inexplicable - anyone else in the same boat? So after a break of 6 months, drinking wine and eating all the bad things (prawn anyone?!) we're now ready to start again and our consultant has suggested that given the lack of success with fertilization we try egg donation. He has recommended CERAM institute in Malaga. I'd love to hear if anyone else has or is going abroad for this treatment, regardless of this I look forward to being a cycle buddy with a few of you hopefully in the very near future.

So how do you use the little yellow faces above the 'Subject' box- I particularly like the one in a hat, looks like one of the Village People.

Nicola


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Nicola,

I cant help you with regards to clinics abroad, but I just wanted to say hi and wish you luck.

To use the little faces, just click on them. They wont show up as faces where you are typing, but when you post your reply they will. And click on where it says [more] next to the faces and you'll get a window with loads more to choose from. The one in the hat is the pee-stick police for people who are tempted to test early. But now you mention it, it is just like the guy from the Village People   

Best of luck (for tx and for using the smilies  )
Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello Nicola !

Firstly welcome to ff

I am going to Ceram for my tx and will be there around the 15 March. We have not had any tx in UK because waiting list is soooooo long. There are a few of us on here who are going to Ceram, we all post on the GIRLIES ABROAD thread. You are welcome to join us there. One of the girls on this site that I know of has already been to Ceram. Sadly she got a BFN but she had lots of praise for the clinic and Ruth, (who is a nurse there and helps out on this site - she is a lifesaver).

To use the faces, just click on one and it will appear in your message... there are loads more if you click "more" .

Look forward to 'bumping' in to you on the Abroad thread

Take Care
Jennifer xx xx

here is the link for Girlies Abroad !
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,119.0.html


----------



## nicola-anne (Feb 12, 2005)

Terrific, lovely to hear from you both, let's see how successful I am with the smilies:
   

wa-hey, looks like I've got the hang of that! And thanks Jennifer for the link, I found that area just before I read your note, must have been telepathy. 

good luck and speak soon, and thanks for the lovely welcome!

Nicola


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

HI sweetie!
As you can see from my signature (bit at the bottom of my post) we have had a  zero fertilization rate too. we have been advised to try half the eggs with donor sperm next time, I guess if none fertilize that time we will know it is my eggs.  Not sure I'd want to go abroad for treatment, Dh is fluent in Spanish and OK in  French, but I only do English. It would freak me out not being able to communicate with the staff.
I post on the ICSI board under the male factor thread, you are very welcome to join in.
Best of luck
Lizi


----------



## nicola-anne (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Lizi

Thanks so much for the reply, I wish it was different for you and I will have everything crossed for you in May. 

We had a chromosome analysis done when the first lot didn't fertilize as that was the only thing the consultant could think was the problem but that all came back fine.  Then it happened again and I just don't think I could go through the same procedure again and have the same result so once I got used to the idea I'm pleased to be trying another option.  The waiting list in the UK is 3 years and we have put our name on it, but I can't wait!

I understand that the fertlity nurse who manages the programmes at CERAM is British, she worked at St Barts for 12 years, so that is a comfort as neither DH nor I speak Spanish!! I can manage Hola! but that's about it, hmmm better get some translations for the following:

1. Will this hurt?
2. Can I have more drugs please?
3. Excuse me where are the loos?

that should do it!!

xx take care, Nicola


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Good Luck Nicola!
Going to spain is cetainly worth a thought if this next round doesn't work for us.
It may be time to go off and do that night class in beginners spanish at the college!
Lots a love
LIZI


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Just as a matter of interest I have heard that there is also a clinic in Seville that has good success rates. I am actually from Gibraltar although live in England now and my aunt told me that a friend of hers had treatment there and is now expecting twins.

By the way if you need any translation advice I am more than happy to help. 

Nicola Anne - the translation for your questions is:

1. Eso va a doler mucho?
2. Puedo tener mas medicacion?
3. Adonde estan los servicios por favor

Hope this helps   

Good luck!!!

Alli


----------



## nicola-anne (Feb 12, 2005)

Alli - you are a star!!!

xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Alli !  - That is great, we have a translator on board !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

